

Ask HN: How to stay in touch with the State-of-the-Art? - deniswsrosa

Hi guys!
As an entrepreneur we need to always be aware of new technologies. Is there any site that summarizes State-of-the-Art in technology? e.g  Researches, new technologies, etc.
======
arkitaip
Currently, no other site does it better than HN. It has a good enough scope
but the SNR can be low.

Actually, I recently asked a similar question and got the same answer [1], but
I would love to see a project dedicated to actually learning new
technologies/solutions.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2779456>

